
Show HN: Stationery iPad/Apple Pencil app – making handwritten letters fun again - nutom06
https://itunes.apple.com/app/stationery/id1384809597
======
nutom06
Feedback much appreciated. Got the new iPad and Apple Pencil and was inspired
to make what I think is a fun little tool to stay in touch with people with a
little less postage $$$

